# Pointed toe shoes out??



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 14, 2007)

So I was reading the style section of the newspaper and it said pointed toe 4 inch heals are out and round toe wedges are in. It said if you are still wearing the heals, you are wearing last years trend. (As I read this I was wearing my bright red four inch pointed toe heels.) Anyway does anybody else think they are really out? I'm not ready to give up that trend yet. Plus...I'm just not a fan of wedges.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

I think that if they look good and work for you wear 'em.Im not throwing away good shoes,its a waste of money.I say rock em to the fullest gurl:laughing:


----------



## Lmass23 (Jan 14, 2007)

Pointed toe shoes are most definately NOT out!! Dior's spring line has TONS of them!


----------



## dods460 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ewwwww! wedges, I'm sorry but I just look horrible in wedges. Oh well looks like one more thing that makes me stand out.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 14, 2007)

I love fashion but I know it's almost impossible to keep up with it. At least I don't have the money to afford keeping up with it. I also love high heel pointed shoes, I have some pairs and I'll wear them till they break hahaha... I suggest you keep on using them. I bet you look great on those red ones so why put them away? Plus, like Lmass23 said, I don't even think they're out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I find that pointed toe shoes look better than any other shoes if I'm wearing dress slacks. So I'm not about to stop wearing them.

Pointed toe shoes are definitely not out of style...


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah! you guys rock!:rockwoot:


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 15, 2007)

wear what you want. I personally dont like them for some reason.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 15, 2007)

To me, wedges are a summer shoe. I don't think pointed shoes are out and even if they are, they'll be back in a season or two.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 15, 2007)

They're definitely still in. Besides, you have to have your own style and know what looks good on you.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

i totally agree!!

rock 'em, girl!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 15, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! I love that look! It looks awesome with the pencil skirts I wear for work!


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 15, 2007)

Screw what that newspaper says, lol; round toes look awful on me because i am so skinny; pointed toe shoes are so much better. And I don't like wedges.

Whatever; im not a trendy dresser anyway


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 15, 2007)

Pointed and round toe are both absolutely fine, they're just different looks. The only toe I would say is out is a very square toe, which is a pity because I have these gorgeous brown boots from nine west that I can't wear now =/.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 15, 2007)

I think they're classic and will never really go out of style.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 15, 2007)

i love shoes and totoaly agree that theyre classic anyways this out in buisness...kevin aucoin had it right...there are no rules to makeup and yes there may be certain guidelines, but if u love it, wear it keep it


----------



## dods460 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ya what is the point of keeping up with fashion if you don't look good in it anyway.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 15, 2007)

Pointed toe shoes are comfortable for me, because my second toe is longer than my big toe. I can't wear the 4" jobs though. No round toes for me.


----------



## monniej (Jan 15, 2007)

no way! now that every type of shoe is available, i don't see how "they" plan to keep us from wearing what we want! they've been trying to change the jeans trend to high waist for a while and we still wear our low rise jeans! i don't see how they can stop me from wearing what i want and today it might just be my pointy toed shoes!


----------



## lilhypa304 (Jan 15, 2007)

i never care about what shoes are in style or not. if i like them and they look good then im just going to keep wearing them. i think its stupid to throw out perfectly fine shoes bc they are out of style


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the really pointy-toe look is fading out. Even a lot of the boots and stuff I saw this winter were not as dramatic of a pointed to as they have been in the past couple years. I personally love wedges, so I'll be excited about buying new spring/summer shoes.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 16, 2007)

My toes are like that too but I still wear round strappy sandles heels lol:rockwoot:

High Waisted Jeans?!?!? NOOOOOOO I will never give up low rise, high waisted, I think, makes your @ss look flat and wide..kinda like a pancake

Wear whatever you like, personally extreme pointed toes scare me, poor little toe:10:


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2007)

Out or Not as long as it looks good on me. I won't stop wearing it.

It's hard to keep up with the fashion trend!


----------



## topazrules (Jan 17, 2007)

I say just wear what suits you. Pointy-toes are too classically chic to ever look completely out, even if the dominant look is round-toed. Pointy is generally more sexy. I like both, but if I had to choose one, I'd wear pointy-toes. Not as comfortable but much more alluring.

Anyway, even if you think pointy toes look too out to wear now, be assured they'll be back in a year or two.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 17, 2007)

Pointy toed shoes are nice! I love fashion but I dont follow like a sheep, If somethings nice, wear it no matter what, I just bought an out of season top and I love it.

I dont like wedges, They are ok for the summer but they dont give off a sexsy look like heeled pointed shoes do


----------



## Momo (Jan 18, 2007)

I think pointed shoes can be all right for certain outfits and work wear, trends are trends. Although I do hear a lot of negative things about pointed shoes lately, and how uncomfortable they are. Maybe it's the comfort that is in. Who can say what's in when trends change from city to city, and hour to hour? :laughing:


----------



## Anastasia_13 (Jan 18, 2007)

I love my pointed toe shoes. Trying to find some in a lower ( chunky-ish) heel has been difficult.( unless i want to spend mucho $$$$$). My favs are a pair of pewter cowboy style ( but they don't give off that appearance) slip on shoe. (ebay)I get compliments on them all the time. I do wear jeans 99% of the time. They look good with them. I can dress them up or down, T-shirt or sweater.


----------



## Sabrosa (Jan 18, 2007)

Straight up keep the pointed toe shoes in i love them... i cant believe the newpaper said there out... thats bull..i agree with xjackie83 wedges shoes are summer shoes


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 19, 2007)

I 2nd every word of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 19, 2007)

those shoes always looked so painfull.


----------



## anne7 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think pointed toe pumps are always in style. I think certain materials (like patent leather, etc) are what they are referring to.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

I wore pointed toes for about 2 years but they don't go with some of my new clothes and I'm starting to think it's going to be more like that when summer comes. I guess I pretty much stick to what I like and not trends but I have to wear shoes appropriate for my wardrobe and sadly my pointed shoes don't fit in as well anymore.


----------



## KiKiGrrrl (Jan 20, 2007)

Sure there are shoe trends, but I think a good looking shoe whether pointy, rounded, or square is like a piece of art...a thing of beauty...wear it.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 20, 2007)

pointy toe, 4 inch heel shoes are my fave style, i for one certainly wont be giving them up for round toe


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

agreed

that's my main staple in my work wardrobe


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2007)

points will never be out of fashion. I love points, and I love stillettos. Fashion mags can be completely retarded. Think of whatever was most popular last year (skinny leg jeans for example) and reverse it to get this years trend (yep, that's right, boyfriend jeans - those really huge, wide jeans.) It makes me mad. They just want you to spend money!

*ends rant, gets of soapbox*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 28, 2007)

Love pointed toe. I'd still wear them. Bought a pair yesterday.


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 28, 2007)

Didto


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought pointed toe shoes were a classic style that's always in style, especially with dress clothes (for work, church, etc.) As long as I can remember, my Mom's worn pointed toed shoes to work and church, and I've never though her shoes looked out of style ... even her older shoes are so similar to newer shoes in the store now, you can't tell that they are older!

Meanwhile, wedges seem to be more a trend that comes and goes ... a few years ago I had a pair of wedges and quit wearing them because I thought they were so out of style, then suddenly the very next season they were EVERYWHERE in the stores!

I personally don't like rounded-toe wedges at all .... a rounded toe and chunky wedge heel is only going to make your foot look chunkier and your legs look shorter .... But pointed toes (with any heel height) elongate your leg and make your foot look so much sleeker! They don't have to be extremely pointed, most of my dress shoes are just slightly pointed at the toe and I love them, and even my male coworkers once said that they are very classic and office-appropriate! (One of my coworkers is married to a fashion designer, so sometimes we end up talking about women's fashion, lol, and then the other guys chime in with their opinions of women's clothes and shoes!) However, 4" heels just hurt my ankles .... all my shoes have slightly pointed toes with 2" heels, so they are comfy AND professional looking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 29, 2007)

I should hope not, i hate round toe shoes.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 29, 2007)

ooh thats the other thing.. round toes have to be MUCH higher to look sexy and elegant, dont you think? I have a few, but they're less sexy than my pointed stillettos.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Jan 29, 2007)

I think pointed toe will always be a classic sophisticated look no matter what the trend.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't sweat it Mommy, heels are a classic. Do you and you'll always be in style regardless


----------



## WorkofArt347 (Feb 7, 2007)

No pointed toes will never go out of style its the shoe for the narrow foot, however as far as whats on the runway and in stores this season; its all about the wedge and rounded toe. Which is great for me because that's the shoe that looks great on my foot!


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2007)

i hear you my sister! *high five*

i love those too! just want to keep all of my options open! lmao~


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 7, 2007)

No!! Those shoes are so awesome!


----------



## virtuousmiss (Feb 8, 2007)

i've never really cared for them...i have wide feet and they just don't work for me


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we have a couple of more years before pointed toes are totally out of fashion. Keep wearing the ones you have and enjoy your legs looking all long and sexy!


----------



## Manda (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not a pointed toe shoes fan so I won't mind if they are out!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 8, 2007)

pointed toe heels are never out, they are all time classic, they are even friendly in the bedroom:11a:


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2007)

women can be very classy with them, but the only pointed shoes i tried hurt my little toe, so i don't wear them.


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, I love wearing wedges in the summer but the majority of my shoes are pointy toed high heeled pumps and I'm NOT giving them up no matter what!!

I think it really depends on your comfort level too. I can sprint in my pumps and feel more comfortable in them that I do in flats. Make your own style ladies!

I totally agree!

Ok I'm done! :yesss:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, they are timeless and not really a fashion - trendy thing... wear them and do not worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just dont wear them for long periods of time cause they aren't the healthiest for the feet :sadno:


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 9, 2007)

Its a ploy to get you to spend money on the latest trend. How else would they get you to buy their new designer shoes if you still have last years designer shoes. LOL.


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 13, 2007)

I hate being a slave to fashion....trends come and go so often!!! My motto is wear whatever makes you feel good, whether the fashion mags say it's in or not.


----------



## Lia (Feb 13, 2007)

I DON'T like round point shoes. To me, if they're worn with trousers they make you look that you don't have feet. I love the look of the pointed high heels, but it hurts too much to me to use them... But they look so elegant! The day i would be capable of wearing them and feel comfortable would be the glory


----------



## iyoung (Feb 14, 2007)

pointy stilletos (sp?) are classic, which is great since I love them!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 14, 2007)

Haven't they been "in" for the longest?

Iono - never followed trends. Don't know why most people do. If you like it, it looks good on you then wear it until the mofo breaks.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

f... the newspaper i have like 15 pairs of pointy shoes , it make me look taller and sophisticated even though it pinch my feet


----------



## topazrules (Mar 13, 2007)

Round toes can be cute, but I think pointy are classic, and by far the most sexy and glamorous.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Sep 20, 2008)

It seems to me that announcements about what is in or out of fashion are just merchandising techniques to sell different stuff. I like pointy toes regardless!


----------

